# Hot/Cold chills and IBS



## tummitrix123 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have had IBS for years, I also have had episodes of hot and cold.I know this sounds silly, but even when I go into the bathroom or change clothes it happens.I have had tons of medical tests and all normal.Can anyone relate?


----------



## shacsher (Jun 3, 2009)

I also have had IBS for many years, 21 years to be exact.Yes I have bouts of hot and cold flashes when it flares up.I could be in the bathroom having an episode and I am dripping with sweat and the next time I could be freezing to death.I also just get hot and cold flashes during the day, my hands will get all sweating and clammy and I break out into what I call cold sweats, feel really weak and lightheaded, then it passes.So yes I do beleive this is very common.I have had many, many test done as well.Colonoscopy, tons of blood work, checked thyroid, ultrasounds, and yes they all come back normal.I have however just recently been diagnosed with a gallstone. yeah, lets add to my problems!!!


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

I've been dealing with IBS symptoms since I was a teen, only diagnosed though a short time and I deal with that too. Especially during an IBS episode in the bathroom, but I can go from hot to cold or cold to hot very quickly.I recommend when you start feeling that coming on get a cool wash cloth and put in on the back of you neck or hold it to your forehead. It really helps.I also get clammy and lightheaded But all my tests come back normal. (It doesn't help that I deal with a bit of anxiety as well)But try the cool wet wash cloth, it makes it a bit easier


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I get the hot-cold sweats sometimes too, especially if I haven't eaten in awhile. A few times I actually fainted during them from the accompanying lightheadedness and nausea.Why can't doctors explain any of this?!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well they may not be thinking to test for vagus nerve problems if your aren't going into a full faint from having a BM, but abdominal pain and bowel movements can trigger that nerve and you may feel hot or cold or lightheaded, etc., even if you don't faint.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow! I get that too. Usually, if I'm flashing hot and cold I get nauseous too. The cool rag on my head really helps me too. Usually, I get very cold before and after an attack. I feel like I'm freezing and have often brought a sweater and blanket into the bathroom with me. It's like I can't get warm no matter what I do. I am also fatigued horribly before and especially after an attack. But then again I am fatigued constantly. I can sleep 12 hours and still be tired. I've been like that since my teens. I've had IBS since about age 20-about 14 years. I also have extremely low blood pressure all the time, so I wonder if that contributes to my being cold so much.


----------

